# Hey 4 eyes! Over the glasses goggles



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

I am sure this has been discussed before. I wear prescription glasses and I would like to wear goggles over them. Just curious who makes the best? Thanks for any input.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Contacts 

10char


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

Nope
/10char


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Then shell out a ton of money to get prescription goggles. Those are the two best options. You can find some that kind of fit over but they always stress the frame of your goggles, bend them a lot of times and simply don't fit that well.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

+1 on contacts.
but I have a friend who skis, but cant wear contacts, he uses these. he likes them alot 


edit: I had wrong link originally

https://www.scott-sports.com/global/en/products/2365190002237/SCOTT-Unlimited-OTG-Goggle/


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't wear contacts either. Thanks Larry.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

I wear a cheaper pair of scott OTG and they work fine for me. only have issues with lenses fogging on occasion once i get to the bottom of the run. Used them with 2 different pairs of frames without issue.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Rx goggle inserts......ftw


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

For what it's worth while I was getting ready to leave some crazy old coot out of nowhere decided to talk about how much he loved his scott over the glasses goggles.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a pair of Oakley L-Frame OTG (got em for $40). My glasses usually only fog up when it's below 10 degrees or when it's dumping rain or snow. I would prefer OTG goggles with a more intricate vent system in em.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

oakley canopy , they took off a part of the frame so the foam fits aroud your glasses without putting pressure .


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Contacts is the way to go.
I have Acuvue Oasys. You don't even notice they are in there. So comfy.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

speedjason said:


> Contacts is the way to go.
> I have Acuvue Oasys. You don't even notice they are in there. So comfy.


Did you read the post where the OP says he can't wear contacts, or are you just ignoring that?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

lasik out of the question also? I wear glasses, but contacts when I ride. Am really tired of the whole thing and am probably gonna price out that option sooner rather than later.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Did you read the post where the OP says he can't wear contacts, or are you just ignoring that?


just wonder why?
my reason is no peripheral vision at least no clear peripheral vision.
also my glasses fog up easily.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

An option.
I talked to a couple of people who use these to wear over prescription glasses and they love them.

OSBE Ski Helmets


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I got the bolle prescription inserts this season. The lens was $190 but I have a health savings account. 

No contacts for me. I have a heavy prescription, slight astigmatism, and extremely dry eyes. It's so dry that I have issues removing contacts from my eyes.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> An option.
> I talked to a couple of people who use these to wear over prescription glasses and they love them.
> 
> OSBE Ski Helmets


Saw a someone with one of those. They look badass. Who wants to ride around looking like judge dred or robocop.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

speedjason said:


> just wonder why?
> my reason is no peripheral vision at least no clear peripheral vision.
> also my glasses fog up easily.


After turning 40-45 many people need reading glasses. I wear bifocals normally but wore contacts at Breck one day last year and couldn't read the maps on the chair lifts. And yes they were "bifocals" contacts. And in the US lasik doesn't correct for this.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the serious replies! It sucks getting old. LOL I'm not totally blind without my glasses, I have an Astigmatism. I have been wearing glasses for over 10 years. (I'm 47). I tried contacts a few years back but for some reason I have an allergic reaction to the disinfecting solutions. I have tried a couple of different brands. Living in NC and 3 hours from the closet resort, I'm lucky to make a dozen trips a season, so I didn't want to spend a ton of money, so I though OTG goggles to start. I use regular goggles when the weathers bad or they are blowing snow, but when it's a bluebird day I just wear my glasses which have transition lenses. Again, thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

I have Smith OTGs, and they are great. The only thing I don't like is the lense isn't replaceable (at least I don't think it is) but other than that they were god - only fogging I ever had was while stopped. I got LASIK and might be interested in selling them, bought a year ago and can't have used them more than 6 or 7 times, if that.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Smith Prophecy Turbo Fan Goggle | Backcountry.com


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Rx goggle inserts......ftw


+1 

I like Smith I/Os. They come in various sizes. The Smalls are perfect for me. But I also have goggle inserts. Much better than my regular spectacles. Check out sportrx.com.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

mosf88 said:


> After turning 40-45 many people need reading glasses. I wear bifocals normally but wore contacts at Breck one day last year and couldn't read the maps on the chair lifts. And yes they were "bifocals" contacts. And in the US lasik doesn't correct for this.


You know you can always whip out the magnifying glass.:hairy:


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Sometimes I've been caught off guard and forgot to take my contacts with me. 

My Dragon NFX seem perfect for glasses. Wide enough where they fit over the glasses with no issues.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the input! I'm still deciding, going to the local shop this weekend to try on different brands of goggles.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Rx inserts........swappable from any goggle, any tint and if I'm not mistaken, covered by a lot of insurances. Jus sayin.........:hairy:


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

I've never tried them but I've seen them mentioned a few times. 

Check out Prescription Sunglasses, Prescription Eyewear Online | SportRx

I think you have the option to get soft frame / antifog glasses that can fit inside the goggles when you buy snowboarding goggles from them.


----------

